# Good Bye AMS



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

As of November 1, 2014, Asset Management Specialists, LLC (AMS) will no longer be servicing state of Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Utah, and West Virginia for Fannie Mae. We are going to be canceling all open work orders from your queue at 11:59 PM on October 31, 2014. If you have completed any work on your cancelled work orders prior to October 31, 2014, please contact your state rep and they will issue you a new work order.

Nice knowing ya!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Iowa and Nebraska too.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

And Michigan..


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sniffles and tears


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*so*

So who got the new cotract.. please tell me its not safeguard...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mcs in Iowa and Nebraska. From bad to worse for those that work for MCS


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*At least you got an E-mail*

I just woke up looked at my Que, and nothing but 0's. good thing I didn't just run out the door and do my scheduled routines, like I sometimes do.


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> Mcs in Iowa and Nebraska. From bad to worse for those that work for MCS



MCS=AMS


Nothing new but less money for the people who work for them:glare:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PowerDrillDiva said:


> MCS=AMS. . .


 
Yep.
All CoreLogic work also switched over to MCS on Nov 1.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mcs + AMS + Vps = Mcs AMS Sub Holdings LLC Owned by CEP and TDS Financial. It's all the same company now with the exception of equity ownership so those financial partners expect only 1 thing....PROFIT. Don't have to tell anyone where the profit squeeze will come from???


----------

